# Coil Building



## Rebel (3/9/15)

Hi All

I am using the kangertech subox mini and i would like to start making my own coils.

Please advise what tools are require and where can i obtain it.


Thanks


----------



## BhavZ (3/9/15)

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am using the kangertech subox mini and i would like to start making my own coils.
> 
> ...


1) Micro screwdriver set (Builders)
2) Wirecutters (Vape Stores for the flat ones)
3) Toothless Needle nose pliers (Builders)
4) Ceramic Tweezers (Vape stores)
5) Chef's Blow Torch (PnP or Checkers)
6) Sharp cosmetic scissors (Dischem or Clicks)
7) Stainless Steel Tweezers (Dischem or Clicks)
8) Ohm Reader (Vape stores)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (3/9/15)

Hi There. 
I received my gear yesterday for the exact same build. Get yourself the Coil Master kit from Sir Vape, it will save you money and everything you need is included. Did my first build yesterday. The sad part is that I love it so much, looking into buying myself a Billow V2 for a better build!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (3/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi There.
> I received my gear yesterday for the exact same build. Get yourself the Coil Master kit from Sir Vape, it will save you money and everything you need is included. Did my first build yesterday. The sad part is that I love it so much, looking into buying myself a Billow V2 for a better build!!!!



What is the price for the coil master kit


----------



## Petrus (3/9/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-master-tool-kit


----------



## Rebel (3/9/15)

Wonder where we can get these kits cheaper


----------



## Riaz (3/9/15)

Hi @Rebel

Im assuming you already have the desired wire? and are just looking for the tools needed?

Ive been building coils for quite some time, and have been doing so without any of the fancy stuff.

- Just plain old drill bits (2, 2.5 and 3mm), or the small blue screwdriver that comes with most RBA/RTA's will suffice (i think they are 2mm), and are actually easy to use as you can compress the coil against the handle once you done wrapping
- nail clipper (for snipping the wire, and even trimming the wicks)
- a cheapy tweezer (can be bought from pnp, dischem etc)

With the subox mini you have, they provide all the tools you need to start building (except a nail clipper or something to snip the leads)

My advice, use what you have instead of spending big money on tools.

Hope this helps, if you run into any problems, give us a shout

EDIT: added in a tweezer to the list

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (3/9/15)

I agree with Riaz, that will work out cheaper, but if you buy all the tools separate that is included in the kit, the kit works out much cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

